# Third time lucky



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Frisbee has always struggled with his stay when I walk away from him, he just gets up as if to say "You said stay but I know you really meant follow". We have worked so hard on this and after completing the rest of the test perfectly this morning he finally managed a one minute stay! One tired doggy and very proud owner now. Coupled with a win for my sons footie team today and the lovely weather I think it's going to be a great bank holiday weekend!!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Good job Frisbee and Mommy!!! :twothumbs:


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Hooray! Well done Frisbee and well done you! X


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Well done Frisbee and congratulations on your patience  Rafferty also struggles with this one and I'm so glad that I'm not alone in this. In class they all say that the penny will drop if you persevere but I was losing hope. Now you've proved that eventually he might get the message - you might just have saved my sanity


----------



## Anita (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you. Pressure was on today as my neighbour's puppy passed last night on his first attempt Don't give up and good luck for your next test.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yaaay Frisbee!! That is great. Molly did stay on Friday in her intermediate class I was so impressed cause she is so easily distracted. I'ts amazing when they complete a command makes you so proud best feeling ever!


----------

